
‘The Fatal Conscience’: Julia de Burgos, Puerto Rico’s Greatest Poet - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/04/26/the-fatal-conscience-julia-de-burgos-puerto-ricos-greatest-poet/
======
jaxelr
I come from the same public education described in this article and it is
outrageous that we barely cover Julia’s life work as part of the current
academia.

